
Git repository summary on your terminal - o2sh
https://github.com/o2sh/onefetch
======
mncharity
Patterns of commit activity might be shown using unicode sparklines and/or a
color scale (foreground and/or background).

"C++ (41.75 %)" seems a lot of ink and space for "C++ 42%".

------
babuskov
Reminds me of Ohloh (now OpenHub) but for your own projects and on command
line.

~~~
app4soft
Funny fact: actually there is _OpenHub_ [0] app for Android, that is just
GitHub client.

BTW, I just curios, is it possible install & use _onefetch_ using _Termux_ [1]
on Android?

[0]
[https://apt.izzysoft.de/fdroid/index/apk/com.thirtydegreesra...](https://apt.izzysoft.de/fdroid/index/apk/com.thirtydegreesray.openhub?repo=main)

[1]
[https://apt.izzysoft.de/fdroid/index/apk/com.termux?repo=mai...](https://apt.izzysoft.de/fdroid/index/apk/com.termux?repo=main)

------
mncharity
Imagine one wished to collect interesting repo measures and visualizations.
Any suggestions on fruitful places to scavenge?

"<This tool> has a nice one." "I frequently find myself checking a repo for
<this measure>, and wish it was automated." "<Here's> a pretty way to present
<measure>."

~~~
chatmasta
“gource” is pretty cool. It generates an animated history of all commits,
visualized as authors pushing into files.

~~~
mncharity
It[1] has a surprising large number of videos...[2]

Hmm, the documentation supports their creation.[3] "Encourage your community
to create videos" as a way to raise awareness of a code analytics tool... I'd
not thought of that.

[1] [https://gource.io/](https://gource.io/) [2]
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gource&sp=CAI%2...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gource&sp=CAI%253D)
[3]
[https://github.com/acaudwell/Gource/wiki/Videos](https://github.com/acaudwell/Gource/wiki/Videos)

------
app4soft
I just touch it - and it _panicked_ :-/[0]

[0]
[https://github.com/o2sh/onefetch/issues/120](https://github.com/o2sh/onefetch/issues/120)

------
lsllc
Nice! In the 2nd screenshot, how is it showing the image? Is that a terminal
that can render images, or some clever conversion to ascii art [there's some
ascii art related code in the onefetch repo].

~~~
dyanaraps
It uses `kitty` terminal's built in support for images. [0][1]

[0] [https://sw.kovidgoyal.net/kitty/graphics-
protocol.html](https://sw.kovidgoyal.net/kitty/graphics-protocol.html) [1]
[https://github.com/o2sh/onefetch/blob/master/src/image_backe...](https://github.com/o2sh/onefetch/blob/master/src/image_backends/kitty.rs)

Note: iTerm2 also has its own image display protocol and for something more
generic there is Sixel or w3mimgdisplay (from w3m).

------
karimf
I know this won't be an accurate representation, but sometimes I want to know
how many hours I've spent on a repository.

I used git hours for this [0], but it's not well maintained anymore (has some
problem on newer node version). I'm curious whether anyone else need this
functionality.

[0] [https://github.com/kimmobrunfeldt/git-
hours](https://github.com/kimmobrunfeldt/git-hours)

------
kakwa_
An option to ignore some of the directories of the repository would be a nice
addition (ex: ignoring ./vendor/ in golang repository).

Otherwise, nice tool, thanks for creating and sharing it.

------
Waterluvian
What's with the color palette at the bottom? Can I turn off the graphic?

Overall this is almost certainly becoming a staple of my toolbox.

~~~
esotericn
Interestingly enough the color palette doesn't appear for me :)

~~~
Waterluvian
Wunderbar.

~~~
esotericn
Hahaha. Sorry, that wasn't meant to be a brag. I just know that I haven't
turned anything off, so maybe it's a behaviour of a particular commit?

I installed via Cargo, version 1.6.5.

------
achikin
Is there a mac binary or homebrew formula?

~~~
esotericn
`cargo install onefetch` should work

------
pm90
I thought this committed all my terminal commands to a git repo. It doesn’t
but now I want something like that.

~~~
throwawaytoday5
Do you mean bash/zsh profiles or recent command history?

~~~
pm90
Command history

~~~
jjjbokma
script -f filename ?

